# 2002 Sienna speaker replacement



## jthavis (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a 2002 Sienna with JBL speakers. The right woofer is rattling even with bass set to lowest. I've seen this problem posted here before, but haven't seen any responses. Are these speakers easy to replace/install? Anyone know if it's possible to order the same speaker, or one that will work just as well? Is it possible the problem is the amp and not the speaker? Thanks, I'm really tired of the rattling and don't want to take this problem to a dealer.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

If they are in door the grills should just pop off. Remove the speaker go an audio store get them matched up and replaced.

BG


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

6.5" in the doors, I bet the foam surround has deteriorated and it not supporting the cone anymore.


----------

